# NRS XL River Bed Sleeping Pads for Sale (x2) - ONE SOLD, ONE LEFT



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Very lightly used, near new condition. Selling for $180 each. Pickup available in Buena Vista or I can deliver to the Front Range. 

ONE LEFT

NRS XL River Bed Sleeping Pad

*New from NRS: $219.95 MSRP + $20 size surcharge + shipping with a current August 13th backorder.*

The NRS River Bed Sleeping Pad lets you sleep anywhere your adventurous heart desires but your back may dread. Designed for multiday raft trips, this waterproof camp bed is perfect for camping by boat or by car.

Constructed with the same tried-and-true material as our beloved Bill's Bags, the rugged, waterproof PVC-free TobaTex™ exterior delivers maximum durability.
The inner polyurethane foam has a medium-firm density that shields you from rocks, sticks and pine cones while providing pillow-soft sleeping comfort.
When you unroll the River Bed, push down on the stem of the top-quality Leafield C7 valve and turn it counterclockwise. This opens the valve, allowing the pad to self-inflate. Close the valve by turning the stem clockwise and you're ready for a good night's sleep.
*For a firmer mattress, pump a little air through the valve to stiffen it. But be careful not to over-inflate.*
Easily deflates and packs up simultaneously. As long as the valve is open, the River Bed deflates as you roll it up to pack it away.
Two cinch straps with quick-release buckles help keep your sleeping pad rolled compactly for easy transport.
For rafters and other boaters, laying the NRS River Bed over a cooler or dry box provides extra insulation and a comfortable seat. Two grommets on the valve end and one grommet on the other end make good tiedown points


Unrolled: 77"L x 27"W x 3"T
Rolled: 27" x 15" diameter x 46" circumference
12.0 lbs


----------



## JEFFTHEROBOT (Jun 22, 2016)

@Sawatch Rescue still holding onto this pad?


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

JEFFTHEROBOT said:


> @Sawatch Rescue still holding onto this pad?


Yes - it’s available


----------

